# Do you ever...? CW: vent



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Do you ever just feel so alone? Like the universe genuinely loathes your very existence? Like no one cares. I feel like I'm so boring and I feel like my voice gets drowned out by the millions of others. People that are unique but stand out, people that are cool and probably are just better than me in general. Their interests, their talents, their hobbies, their very lives.

Am I just nothing? What am I anymore? I feel like my friends even get bored of me...


----------



## Khafra (Oct 27, 2021)

Comparing yourself to other people is a great way to become either depressed and apathetic, or envious and spiteful, that much I'll give you. Do whatever you find fun or interesting, the universe's approval is not required. And if other people have interests that you think you might enjoy, what's stopping you from trying it out for yourself as well? You're one of the most important people in your own life. Don't be afraid to think higher of yourself, everyone needs a bit of self-confidence.

Side note, I have to wonder what's behind this sudden surge in depressing threads lately. Autumn mood caught you all or something?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Khafra said:


> Comparing yourself to other people is a great way to become either depressed and apathetic, or envious and spiteful, that much I'll give you. Do whatever you find fun or interesting, the universe's approval is not required. And if other people have interests that you think you might enjoy, what's stopping you from trying it out for yourself as well? You're one of the most important people in your own life. Don't be afraid to think higher of yourself, everyone needs a bit of self-confidence.
> 
> Side note, I have to wonder what's behind this sudden surge in depressing threads lately. Autumn mood caught you all or something?


Argument with my best friend. I was mostly at fault. I feel like I constantly make mistakes and usually when I'm upset no one is ever there for me. My family puts a lot of pressure onto me.


----------



## Khafra (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Argument with my best friend. I was mostly at fault. I feel like I constantly make mistakes and usually when I'm upset no one is ever there for me. My family puts a lot of pressure onto me.


If you're sure you were at fault, then it's a mistake you won't make again in the future. If your friend was being unreasonable, then it's probably more healthy to point such things out rather than let them fester.
Can't really help with the latter part, since I tend to go inwards rather than outwards when solving problems or going through issues. But you could try just stating this to them outright, in a calm, honest way. They might reconsider, or they might be dismissive, in which case you should probably look for a different group of people to place your trust in.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Khafra said:


> If you're sure you were at fault, then it's a mistake you won't make again in the future. If your friend was being unreasonable, then it's probably more healthy to point such things out rather than let them fester.
> Can't really help with the latter part, since I tend to go inwards rather than outwards when solving problems or going through issues. But you could try just stating this to them outright, in a calm, honest way. They might reconsider, or they might be dismissive, in which case you should probably look for a different group of people to place your trust in.


I have tried communicating with my family. Its never worked.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Do you ever just feel so alone? Like the universe genuinely loathes your very existence? Like no one cares. I feel like I'm so boring and I feel like my voice gets drowned out by the millions of others. People that are unique but stand out, people that are cool and probably are just better than me in general. Their interests, their talents, their hobbies, their very lives.
> 
> Am I just nothing? What am I anymore? I feel like my friends even get bored of me...



Are your friends actually calling you boring or is that something you assume they're thinking?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Are your friends actually calling you boring or is that something you assume they're thinking?


Not really. A lot of my friends don't talk to me anymore. I don't share a lot of interests with many and if I do, chances are I'm nervous about the person.


----------



## Khafra (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I have tried communicating with my family. Its never worked.


Well then, seems like you should take anything they say with a grain of salt then. If they don't want to pay too much mind to what you have to say, you in turn shouldn't feel obliged to follow their expectations to the letter.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Not really. A lot of my friends don't talk to me anymore. I don't share a lot of interests with many and if I do, chances are I'm nervous about the person.


What interests DO you share with them? Why are you nervous about them? Have you asked them why they don't talk to you as much anymore?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> What interests DO you share with them? Why are you nervous about them? Have you asked them why they don't talk to you as much anymore?


I don't usually share a lot with my friends. I feel like its just life and they're busy. I usually become fixated one one particular thing (fandom).


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I don't usually share a lot with my friends. I feel like its just life and they're busy. I usually become fixated one one particular thing (fandom).


I mean, schedule conflicts happen, but if you're not reaching out maybe they think you want to be left alone? I dunno, hard to say anything for sure from where I am and with what little I know.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

I totally feel the same way. I feel like I got nothing to offer that can appeal people in this generation cause the only practical hobbies I have are more attractive to boomers. With that, finding friends and lovers who have similar interests makes it more difficult.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I totally feel the same way. I feel like I got nothing to offer that can appeal people in this generation cause the only practical hobbies I have are more attractive to boomers. With that, finding friends and lovers who have similar interests makes it more difficult.


My favorite show has a toxic fanbase and then there's the people who ship characters from the show (given the show, its just no)...it makes me feel sick to my stomach and uncomfortable.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> My favorite show has a toxic fanbase and then there's the people who ship characters from the show (given the show, its just no)...it makes me feel sick to my stomach and uncomfortable.


I don't watch any shows myself. I just write fanfics and play the piano. All boomer stuff cause people are too retarded to read and playing music on an instrument isn't "cool" anymore. I am though trying to make a game to make up for my lameness but I'm not sure how far that will go.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I don't watch any shows myself. I just write fanfics and play the piano. All boomer stuff cause people are too retarded to read and playing music on an instrument isn't "cool" anymore. I am though trying to make a game to make up for my lameness but I'm not sure how far that will go.


I have tried writing songs before. I have one written down in Google Documents I'm quite proud of. I don't usually write fan fictions, actually I don't recall ever writing one.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I have tried writing songs before. I have one written down in Google Documents I'm quite proud of. I don't usually write fan fictions, actually I don't recall ever writing one.


Only option really is try to get involved into something that's trending nowadays, like freelance art, modern music making, and other media arts. In the fandom of course drawing lewd stuff will make you popular really fast.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Only option really is try to get involved into something that's trending nowadays, like freelance art, modern music making, and other media arts. In the fandom of course drawing lewd stuff will make you popular really fast.


I don't always feel comfortable with mature stuff...and I feel like I don't always understand the hype.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I don't always feel comfortable with mature stuff...and I feel like I don't always understand the hype.


The hype for mature stuff?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> The hype for mature stuff?


Yes. It feels like everyone is obsessed with it.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Yes. It feels like everyone is obsessed with it.


Most people in the fandom are just uncultured, horny motherfuckers who’s sex drive has completely taken over them. But hey, it happens to everybody when you’re in your 20s-30s. At least they could’ve put more variety in their works though.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Most people in the fandom are just uncultured, horny motherfuckers who’s sex drive has completely taken over them. But hey, it happens to everybody when you’re in your 20s-30s. At least they could’ve put more variety in their works though.


I'm so very awkward with things like that xD


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I'm so very awkward with things like that xD


Yeah it does also vary from person to person. But of course most in the fandom are on the harder side of things.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 29, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Do you ever just feel so alone? Like the universe genuinely loathes your very existence? Like no one cares. I feel like I'm so boring and I feel like my voice gets drowned out by the millions of others. People that are unique but stand out, people that are cool and probably are just better than me in general. Their interests, their talents, their hobbies, their very lives.
> 
> Am I just nothing? What am I anymore? I feel like my friends even get bored of me...


dang, i can't even relate to this in the slightest and i wanna help but i have literally no idea how to proceed.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> dang, i can't even relate to this in the slightest and i wanna help but i have literally no idea how to proceed.


They don't want help, and they don't want to improve their situation.  They want commiseration with like-minded people.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 29, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> They don't want help, and they don't want to improve their situation.  They want commiseration with like-minded people.


well then erm keep up the good work sport *pats head*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't like the lewd and mature stuff either, so I empathize.


----------

